# Was zieht Ihr vor: Abo- oder Free2Play-MMOs?



## Zailant (22. Juli 2010)

buffed will's wissen: Was mögt Ihr lieber &#150; ein klassisches Abo-Modell, ein gebührenfreies Rollenspiel mit Item-Shop oder ein Hybrid-Modell? Nehmt an unserer Umfrage teil, stimmt ab und sagt uns, was Ihr favorisiert!


----------



## boonfish (22. Juli 2010)

Für Qualität zahle ich gern. 
Deshalb Abo-Modell, ohne Itemshop und somit gleicher Chance für alle.


----------



## Elledar (22. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar Abo-MMOs.Ich finde die bieten mehr, wie z.B. eine bessere Grafik.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2010)

Bei kommerziellen MMO's lieber ABo-Modell.

Aber F2P gibt es ja auch ohne Item Shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (22. Juli 2010)

Abomodell gewinnt bei mir glasklar da dort mehr zu erwarten ist. Mehr Content mehr Service mehr Bugfixing und das einzige was gegenüber einem "f2P" weniger ist das ist die monatliche summe die man investieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. Juli 2010)

abo mmos, damit es alle spieler die selbe chance haben

f2p ist unfair, da es immer leute gibt die im monat 200euro für ihren char ausgeben und dadurch op sind 

allerdings sind f2p browsergames wie ogame usw super spaßig und lassen sich gut mit anderen mmos verbinden da sie kaum zeit in anspruch nehmen, da alles ewig dauert^^


----------



## eaglestar (22. Juli 2010)

[X]* Das Guild Wars Modell*: Einmal kaufen und das war es dann. Mal abgesehen vom unwichtigen mini Itemshop, der aber nicht zum Spielen benötigt wird!


Obwohl ich auch gerne bereit bin, für Spiele die mir Spaß machen, einen kleinen Betrag im Itemshop zu entrichten.


----------



## Thrawns (22. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die Mix-Modelle für alle Seiten von Vorteil: Vielspieler schließen das übliche Abo ab und erhalten so das komplette Spiel gegen eine monatliche Gebühr. Wer weniger intensiv zockt, zahlt erstmal nichts und kauft sich Inhalte nach eigenem Anspruch und Finanzmittel nach.


----------



## Cold Play (22. Juli 2010)

persöhnlich ziehe ich das abo-modell vor. aber bin auch glücklich wenn ich zwischendurch mal andere mmo's zum nulltarif ausprobieren kann und das dann im vollem umfang.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2010)

WoW ist großartig deswegen zahle ich auch gern dafür.


----------



## Ultimo01 (22. Juli 2010)

WoW Soll Abo Bleiben(Bzw Gamecard Modell + Abo Zum Auswählen)!!!


----------



## Carina (22. Juli 2010)

Für Qualität und vernünftigen Service zahle ich gerne. Mit F2p habe ich im Endeffekt immer nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, fehlende Inhalte, schlechtere Grafik und am Ende zahlt man monatlich im item shop mehr Geld als für ein Abospiel.


----------



## Hadez6666 (22. Juli 2010)

Da ich viel Raide (3 Tage die Woche 25er +2tage 10er + Twink runs) is mir die Abo Variante Lieber da hab ich einen festen Betrag auf den ich mich einstellen kann und habe die gleichen chancen wie alle anderen.


----------



## Berserkius (22. Juli 2010)

Lieber monatliche Gebühren da dort die spielerische Qualität gewäherleistet ist, wobei es beim free2play-Model  meines erachtens überhaupt  nicht gewäherleistet ist und die Qualität in den Keller fährt.


----------



## Schneelilie (22. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele zu viel und zu vieles für etwas anderes als Abo ^.^


----------



## Soidberg (22. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die neuen Mix-Modelle interessant.
Da kann man, wenn man mal ein neues Spiel anfängt, das andere ruhen lassen, muss nichts zahlen und kann trotzdem noch rein schauen.
Sobald HdRO das neue Bezahlmodell eingeführt hat, werde ich das z.B. wieder installieren.

Ernsthaft spielen kann ich als Berufstätiger (mit noch nem Outdoor-Hobby) eh höchstens ein MMO auf einmal aber hin und wieder hängt mir das eine eben auch mal zum Hals raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (22. Juli 2010)

Öhm, das hängt doch vom Spiel ab ... Aion würde ich auch als F2Play kaum spielen, wogegen ich für HdRO bisher bezahlt habe (und es auch weiter spielen werde).


----------



## Jester (22. Juli 2010)

Man hat ne Flatrate fürs Internet, ne Flatrate fürs Handy, ne Flatrate fürs Feiern, dann will ich auch ne Flatrate fürs Zocken, um es mal platt auszudrücken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sprich, einmal im Monat zahlen, dafür spielen solange man will, bei gleichen Rechten für allen.


----------



## p!ng (22. Juli 2010)

eaglestar schrieb:


> [X]* Das Guild Wars Modell*: Einmal kaufen und das war es dann. Mal abgesehen vom unwichtigen mini Itemshop, der aber nicht zum Spielen benötigt wird!
> 
> 
> Obwohl ich auch gerne bereit bin, für Spiele die mir Spaß machen, einen kleinen Betrag im Itemshop zu entrichten.


Genau dieser Punkt fehlt mir auch in der Umfrage, es gibt ja auch Spiele, wie eben Guild Wars, die man einmal kauft und dann für immer kostenlos spielen kann. Guild Wars hat zwar auch einen Ingameshop, nur bringen die Items daraus keine spielerischen Vorteile (von den auch dort erwerbbaren Addons mal abgesehen, die kann man aber auch im Laden kaufen).


----------



## Ashgard (22. Juli 2010)

Entweder ist das Spiel mit Monatsgebühr, dann aber keinen Itemshop oder ähnliche Leistungen oder es is F2P und mit Itemshop.

Mixmodelle (wo ich mitlerweile auch WoW dazuzähle) sind Kundenverarsche hoch 10.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Juli 2010)

Abo oder das mix Modell. Nur f2p finde ich blöd, das Mix Modell hingegen finde ich gelungen. Man schließt entweder ein Abo ab für den vollen Spielumfang oder man hat eine sehr große Demo für Lau. Zusätzlich kann man sich dann auch Einzelinhalte hinzukaufen und kommt billiger weg. Die Idee finde ich gut, weit besser als Uber-Items im Shop zu verscheuern oder jede kleine Bonusaktion (mehr Taschen, Mount, etc) für überteuerte Preise anzubieten, sodass man danach mehr als bei einem Abo bezahlt.


----------



## chinsai (22. Juli 2010)

F2P ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, nur die Itemshops nerven mich immer gewaltig, vor allem, wenn man gute Ausrüstung im Spiel für echtes Geld kaufen kann.
Dann doch lieber Abo-Spiele...


----------



## Thunderwolf (22. Juli 2010)

Ich weis nicht was ich sagen soll das ich für mein teil Abo MMO´s besser finde.


----------



## Grotuk (22. Juli 2010)

Hmm bisher fällt das Ergebnis doch recht eindeutig aus. Mich würden ja die zahlreichen f2p spieler die sich hier auf dem Board tummeln interessieren was sie dazu zu sagen haben. Außerdem wäre es mal Praktisch aufzulisten was die Vorteile der einzelnen Modelle sind und natürlich auch die Nachteile nicht vergessen. 




Finde wie gesagt das Qualitätsagrument ist immer noch das beste Proabo Agrument das es gibt. Denn wenn ein Unternehmen monatliche feste Einnahmen hat kann man immer besser kalkulieren als Unternehmen die nicht wissen was sie im Monat im Itemshop machen und dementsprechend nicht wirklich planen können.


----------



## Shadowdaughter (22. Juli 2010)

Prinzipiell eher Abo Modelle, da die Qualität der Spiele einfach besser ist. Selbst MixModelle wie D&D Online (und bald Lotro) basieren auf vormals reinen Abo MMOS, dementsprechend war dort die finanzielle Basis für gehobenere Grafik gleich von Anfang an gegeben. 
Reine Free2Play MMOs konnten mich bisher nicht reizen, meistens wird man von den Augenkrebsverursachenden Farben und einer Klicki-Bunti-Optik ziemlich abgeschreckt. .


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Abo-MMOs wie World of Warcraft und Aion.

Weil man bei F2P-Spielen wie Runes of Magic Geld reinstecken muss um ganz oben mitspielen zukönnen , und da siegt nicht wer den meisten Skill hat , sondern wer das meiste Geld da reinsteckt. Bei den Spielen wie Aion und so zählt halt noch der Skill.

F2P? Niewieder!

Gruß DaRkHeLLBoY95


----------



## Genewen (22. Juli 2010)

[x] b2p (buy to play)

Einfach das fairste Modell von allen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich bevorzuge das Abo Modell für Spiele die ich mit grosser Regelmässigkeit spiele da zahl ich dann halt einmal meine Monatsgebühren und gut ist.
HdrO mit dem Mix Modell werd ich jedenfalls mal testen. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen dass es mir schnell auf die Nerven gehen wird dann doch immer wieder auf Gründe zum Geld ausgeben zu stossen und dass ich dann zumindest gelegentlich mal nen Monat kaufe.


----------



## T!tania (22. Juli 2010)

Meine erste (und bisher auch einzigste) Erfahrung mit Kontoüberziehungen hatte ich wegen eines Itemshop-MMOs...
Darum ganz klar Abo. Keine käuflichen Vorteile und keine versteckten Kosten, die irgendwann unkontrolliert explodieren wenn man nicht genau Buch darüber führt.
Ich spiele zwar gelegentlich noch F2P Titel, aber der Itemshop wird nur noch in Verbindung mit einer Excel-Tabelle genutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bin nicht wirklich ein Fan von diesem System, es erschwert den Spielern die Kostenkontrolle (warum steht wohl sonst bei den Items im Shop kein &#8364; oder $-Betrag, sondern irgendeine komische Punktzahl die wieder erst umgerechnet werden muß) und bringt den Betreibern dadurch mehr Geld, sonst nichts.

Von früher bin ichs auch noch so gewohnt, daß man ein Spiel kauft und gut isses. Dieses "Modell" finde ich auch immer noch am besten, aber Server für ein Onlinespiel zu betreiben kostet ne Menge Geld und Contentpatches basteln die Entwickler auch nicht umsonst, also isses OK, wenn man für ein Spiel wie WoW oder Aion regelmäßig bezahlen muß. Aber wenn ich vorgegaukelt bekomme, ein Spiel sei komplett kostenlos und dann im weiteren Verlauf tauchen jede Menge versteckte Kosten auf, weil das Spiel so designt ist, daß man auf die Sachen aus dem Shop angewiesen ist und am Ende mehr bezahlt als bei Abo-Titeln, da find ich des Ganze net mehr lustig...


----------



## Nereo (22. Juli 2010)

also ich finde abo am besten ^^ wobei mir das bezahlmodell vpn apb gut gefällt weil es auch für gelegenheitsspieler ansprechend ist. den itemshop find ich total besch... , da es total hinterhältig finde den leuten zusagen dass ein spiel "umsonst" ist, aber diese  leute dann zum zahlen zuzwingen was ich schon fast betrug finde (siehe allods), da das spiel mit total falschen tatsachen beschmückt wird... das macht mir grundsätzlich solche firmen wie gpotato unsympathisch... einen mix dagegen kann ich mir interessant vorstellen aber da ich mir das jetz nich konkret ausmalen kann müsst ich dazu erstmal ein richtiges beispiel sehen ^^ (hdro finde ich ist nich wirklich ein mix sondern ganz klar ein itemshop)

am allerbesten ist natürlich das modell von gw welches man nur einmal zahlen muss, aber da bei spielen wie wow dauernt updates kommen die das spiel mehr (oder weniger) verbessern und auffüllen finde ich das abo trotzdem total okay


----------



## Kokoros (22. Juli 2010)

Zailant schrieb:


> buffed will's wissen: Was mögt Ihr lieber – ein klassisches Abo-Modell, ein gebührenfreies Rollenspiel mit Item-Shop oder ein Hybrid-Modell? Nehmt an unserer Umfrage teil, stimmt ab und sagt uns, was Ihr favorisiert!



so wie in APB fänd ichs perfekt, stundenweise oder monatsweise bezahlen. ist causalfreundlich und wenn man viel spielt nimmt man ne flat. beim itemshop wird man immer so "genötigt" wenn ich einmal meine 13 euro (oder wie viel auch immer) hab ich erstma meine ruhe und merk dann nicht irgendwann mitten im spielfluss (oh ich habe keine "Mit Bärenurin gefüllte Schneckenhäuser" mehr aus dem itemshop, ich mache jezt 30% weniger schaden)


----------



## regstar (22. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar mein Fav: Das Lifetime Abo! Dort wo es geht, besitze ich auch eines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst bin ich für eine Mischung aus Abo und einem Shop, welcher Kosmetische Veränderungen anbietet. Wenn ich dann pro Monat einiges an Punkte bekomme, damit ich nicht zusätzlich Geld ausgeben muss, aber dennoch mehr Taschenplatz, neue Zierwerke ala HdRO etc. kaufen kann, bevorzuge ich ABO + den Shop. Die Leute verstehen nur leider immer noch nicht, dass bei dem Modeel wie HdRO "F2P" das falsche Wort ist, denn für die Inhalte die man zum weiterkommen benötigt, zahlt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtige F2P Shop Systeme wie Allods, Runes of Magic und andere mag ich überhaupt nicht, da würde ich lieber im Monat etwas zahlen, selbst für solche Spiele. 

Und noch etwas: WoW bietet auch bereits jetzt ein kleinen Shop für "kosmetische" Dinge wie InGame Mounts und Pets an. Dieser wird nach und nach sicherlich ausgebaut. Anders wie bei anderen Spielen, wird dieser Shop halt nur über den Blizzardshop Vertrieben, und man hat kaum Zahlmethoden. Es ist aber der Schritt in diese Richtung, und laut den Machern von WoW überlegt man sich ein ähnliches Abo Modell wie bei HdRO, "wenn die Zeit soweit ist".

Und danke an buffed das man hier mal das F2P bei Herr der Ringe weggelassen hat! Find ich super.


----------



## Totemkrieger (22. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar Abo-MMOs.

Bis jetzt hat mich kein F2P MMO wirklich gefesselt.
Kunterbunte Farben,Sound der mich an meine alten Super Nintendo Spiele erinnert und meist ist man als nicht Itemshop Nutzer immer im Nachteil.
Bis jetzt waren die Abo MMOs für mich immer klar besser.


----------



## Nexrahkk (22. Juli 2010)

ich finde abo-model gut, aber...

wäre wirklich viel sinnvoller und auch fairer den spielern gegenüber nur für die spielzeit zu zahlen. 
wenn ich für 30 tage spielzeit zahle, so wie es überall steht, dann will ich wirklich 720 stunden (+-24 stunden)
reine spielzeit haben. wenn ich off bin, dann läuft der zähler nicht. das ist meiner meinung nach besser und fairer.


----------



## Uktawa (22. Juli 2010)

Ich ziehe Abo-Modelle vor.

Warum?
Weil sie zu 99,9% für deutlich bessere Qualität und besseres Spielerlebnis stehen als wie sogenannte F2P MMO`s.

Ich denk mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## SilentJay (22. Juli 2010)

mir fehlt die Option:
[x] B2p

ganz klar buy to play alá Guild Wars:
einmal bezahlt und der komplette,spielbare Inhalt ist frei...besser gehts nicht

aber viele vergessen *auch GW besitzt einen Cash-Shop* dort gibt es...
-weitere Charplätze
-alle zähmbaren Tiere für die Menagerie
-Skill-Pakete fürs PvP
-Namensänderungen
-Char-Überarbeitung
-Lagerplatz
-etc.

nur um mal mit dem Vorurteil aufzuräumen A-Net/Nc-Soft finanziere sich nur über die verkauften Spiele^^


----------



## Tic0 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich meide mittlerweile großteils F2P Spiele.

Abo Modelle sind mir am liebsten, ganz klar. Hier habe ich gute Qualität und vorallem aber kann man
sich hier keine Spielerischen Vorteile erkaufen, wie es jedoch bei nahezu allen F2P Spielen der Fall ist.

Auch wenn es gute F2P Spiele gibt, würde diese durch ein P2P Model ersetzt werden, hätten sie weit
höheres Potential (zumindest in meinen Augen).

In der Sicht der Entwickler jedoch scheinen sich F2P Modelle ja jedoch zu lohnen.


----------



## Freelancer (22. Juli 2010)

Einmal kaufen und dann umsonst zocken wäre mir am liebsten^^


----------



## Argony (23. Juli 2010)

Abo und Mixed modelle, wobei man Mixed Modelle nur anbieten darf, wenn man die China farmer unter kontrolle hat, oder z.b. bei WoW das Max Level auf 70 setzt, nur 10 plätze in der tasche und max. 100g dabei tragn. So absichern das Abo Spieler net von irgendwelchen F2P-FArmern genervt werden.

Oder auf einem Realm, 2 Instanzen setzen, erste instanz für Abo'S und die zweite für F2P, sowie bei GuildWars die Instanzen mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und trotzdem F2P beschränken sodass mans kaufn muss wenns wirklich spaß machen soll ^^, z.b. Keine Raids, mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Keine Beruf höher als 300 skilln, uin so was


----------



## Darween (23. Juli 2010)

League of Legends einzigstes F2P Spiel wo man auch ohne bezahlen das meiste machen kann. Nur ist das kein MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (23. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Mix-Modelle nicht gut weil sie auch den Abokunden sämtliche Nachteile des F2P Systems bringen. Brachland Community, Itemshop Abhängigkeit

Bei einem Spiel das durch den Itemshop finanziert werden will ist dieser Shop ja nicht einfach ein Souvenierladen, sondern das Spiel wird dem Shop angepasst, damit man den früher oder später auch benutzen muss. Im Fall Herr der Ringe wird der Abokunde sowas wie ein Einkaufsgutschein bekommen damit er nicht zweimal zahlt. Trotzdem bleibt der Gang in den Shop ein Muss um das Spiel zocken zu können. Das stört mich daran.


----------



## sarika (23. Juli 2010)

am liebsten wäre es mir so, wie bei GuildWars. da hat man im itemshop nur charakterplätze, truhen(bank)plätze erweiterungen und fürs pvp die ganzen skills kaufen können. aber das sind alles dinge die nicht unbedingt für das spiel notwendig sind, denn charakterplätze hat man mit jeder erweiterung dazu bekommen, truhenplätze auch und die skills konnte man sich auch beim lehrer kaufen für ingamegold.


ein itemshop für verbesserungen im spiel wie rüstung waffen etc. find ich aber mehr als bescheiden, denn meistens gibt man da mehr geld aus, wie bei einem monatlichen abbo. von daher eher die monatlichen gebühren als itemshop. trotzdem sind viele geldeinnahmen der spiele anbieter echt übertrieben, denn es geht auch wirklich ohne.....auch wenn man dann auf ne anfrage beim support mal etwas länger warten muß, aber das ist in wow ja auch schon standart das man bis zu 3-4 tage auf eine ticketanfrage warten kann...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tightor (16. März 2011)

Abo, da man sonst immer der , der beste ist der am meisten investiert an geld. ^^


----------



## Neiz1337 (24. November 2011)

Einmal kaufen und dann spielen wie Guild Wars!


----------



## Camiun (21. Mai 2014)

Da ich teilweise nur sehr unregelmäßig spiele, sei es mangels Zeit oder Motivation, bevorzuge ich F2P gegenüber den anderen Modellen. Bei Abonements ärgere ich mich meist sehr, wenn ich mal mehrere Wochen am Stück nicht spielen kann - mein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen kann ich auch an anderer Stelle. 

Möglicherweise ändert sich meine Meinung aber in einigen Jahren, wenn ich finanziell etwas besser abgesichert bin und 13 Euro im Monat für mich nicht mehr so viel Geld sind.


----------



## Antronium (21. Mai 2014)

T!tania schrieb:


> Von früher bin ichs auch noch so gewohnt, daß man ein Spiel kauft und gut isses. Dieses "Modell" finde ich auch immer noch am besten, aber Server für ein Onlinespiel zu betreiben kostet ne Menge Geld und Contentpatches basteln die Entwickler auch nicht umsonst, also isses OK, wenn man für ein Spiel wie WoW oder Aion regelmäßig bezahlen muß. Aber wenn ich vorgegaukelt bekomme, ein Spiel sei komplett kostenlos und dann im weiteren Verlauf tauchen jede Menge versteckte Kosten auf, weil das Spiel so designt ist, daß man auf die Sachen aus dem Shop angewiesen ist und am Ende mehr bezahlt als bei Abo-Titeln, da find ich des Ganze net mehr lustig...



Ist auch mein Grund, warum ich Abo-Modelle bevorzuge. 

Übrigens zum Vorteil beider Seiten:

Die Entwickler wissen ziemlich genau, was an Geld reinkommt und können auf vergleichsweise solider Basis planen.
Die Spieler haben einen definierten Betrag und wissen exakt was das Spiel sie kostet - Ohne versteckte oder später auftauchende Folgekosten.

Leider geht der Trend eher in die Richtung F2p und dann Geld verdienen mit InGame Shops und unverzichtbaren spielerischen Vorteilen, die man berappen muss. Ich bete einfach nur noch, das WoW diesen Weg nicht geht ... fürchte aber das Schlimmste 

Gerne habe ich auch in meiner inaktiven Zeit das Abo einfach laufen lassen und hangel mich da nicht von Monat zu Monat. WoW ist ein tolles Spiel und solche Qualität hat nunmal ihren Preis.

Das Ganze "ich zahl nix, will aber alles" geht mir allgemein sowieso auf die Pelle. Was nix kost', taugt nix


----------



## Aglareba (20. September 2015)

Da der Thread noch offen ist und eh ganz oben zu findet ist, antworte ich mal etwas verspätet:

Ich bevorzuge es nur für Content zu zahlen, der tatsächlich geliefert wird, und über einen optionalen Shop die Entwickler zu belohnen, wenn mir das Spielen an sich Spaß macht. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit mit Abo-Systemen eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht: MMORPGs, die für 13€ pro Monat Content liefern, gibt es nicht. Gleichzeitig setzt das Abosystem einen viel mehr unter Druck, weil sich ja die monatliche Gebühr "lohnen" muss. 150€ pro Jahr, wie es bei WoW der Fall ist (wenn es ein Addon in dem Jahr gibt), stehen eben nicht im Verhältnis zu dessen Inhalt.

Das System aus kostenpflichtigen Grundspiel und Addons bzw. DLCs ist für mich das fairste. Wenn einem ein solcher DLC nicht gefällt, muss man ihn auch nicht kaufen.

Also ganz klar Buy-to-Play.


----------

